# Sp-101 9mm



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I understand that Ruger made some 9MM SP-101's and am thinking of searching for one to match my M&P9 ammo wise. 

Does anyone out there have one and or know why Ruger dropped that version. 

Did the Taper case cause problems or was there just not enough interest?

Any info would be appreciated. :mrgreen:

Enjoy 

:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just not enough interest. They were out when the auto pistol boom was peaking and just got overlooked unfortunatly. Occasionally they do appear but be prepared to jump quickly as they go as quickly as they appear usually.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The SP-101 in 9mm and .22cal were both dropped due to lack of sales. Now they are being bought up by collectors. You might find one at a gun show but you will pay top dollar for it. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks guy's. It sounds like it would be a good choice if I can find one.

:smt1099


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2007)

You simply have to get one because you'll love it. Handload your ammo to +P velocity because she can handle it. Here is mine.


----------

